# First time trip with child: which train from NYP-VA?



## ACunningham (Sep 16, 2018)

Hello,

I'm looking for a little advice on which train to take from NY-Penn to northern VA (Alexandria.) I am considering taking the 97 Silver Meteor that departs around 3:15pm on a Sunday so that we can get a few more hours of sight-seeing in NYC before we leave to come home. However, I'm a bit concerned about the significant delays I always hear about and don't want to set my family up for disaster just to spend a few extra hours in NYC. Can anyone offer advice on departure times out of NYC-Penn and which trains have a better delay rate than others? Thanks!


----------



## jebr (Sep 16, 2018)

That train starts at New York Penn Station, so the chance for extensive delays is rather small. If there were delays, it'd likely be due to something that's affecting most/all trains at Penn Station, and that's pretty rare (and a different train likely wouldn't make a difference in that case.)


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 17, 2018)

jebr said:


> That train starts at New York Penn Station, so the chance for extensive delays is rather small. If there were delays, it'd likely be due to something that's affecting most/all trains at Penn Station, and that's pretty rare (and a different train likely wouldn't make a difference in that case.)


Actually 97 gets hit out of NYP quite a bit due to issues with the consist. 
I’d recommend train 85 which leaves NYP 10 minutes earlier and is a Regional train that will get a decent amount of priority over 97. 97 has an odd slot on the Corridor and doesn’t get much respect out of CETC.

And you can always take a train to DC and hop on the Metro Red Line at Union Station and transfer to the Yellow Line at Gallery Place/Chinatown.


----------



## ACunningham (Sep 17, 2018)

Thank you both for your quick replies. I was naively hoping for higher priority because its a long distance train but i guess it makes sense for the regionals to rank higher. Thanks for helping me sort it out!!


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 17, 2018)

Agreed. I've found that you'll usually have better OTP on the Regionals than the LD trains, even if you're boarding at the origin station. I would note that the LD trains do have much nicer and more spacious seating in coach than the Regionals, but it's not a very long ride, so it doesn't make THAT much difference.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 18, 2018)

I would recommend 97 over 85, partly because the seating on 97 has more legroom. There's also a full diner (you have a decent shot at the earliest seating if you want dinner); if you can spring for the extra cost, you can also get a private room (compare the cost for two coach tickets vs. two in the roomette...the cost is often not _that_ much more, at least close in, and that comes with dinner for both of you on the way included in the fare).

Edit: Generally the only times I've seen 97 delayed significantly, either there's a major issue all around or something happened to the train (the locomotive died in Newark once, for example). That said, at least 85 originates at NYP...I'd give the Meteor a _far_ better shot at solid timekeeping than a Boston-originating Regional.


----------

